# Is an ordinary 2017 iPad powerful enough to run Lightroom CC?



## Diarmuid (Oct 30, 2017)

Can a 2017 iPad (not the iPad Pro) make full use of Lightroom CC's features and still run smoothly? I am interested in buying an iPad but I'm not sure I'd make use of, or need the extra power of an iPad Pro? I have used the 9.7 iPad and the pro version in store but not with Lightroom CC. The 9.7 inch was no slouch as far as I could see but I'd hate to buy the wrong model.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes, but because you ask this in the forum for Lightroom CC for Mac and Windows, be aware that an iPad doesn't run either of those operating systems. It runs iOS, so the Lightroom CC version would be Lightroom CC for iOS, formerly known as Lightroom Mobile.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 30, 2017)

An old iPad can run the iOS version of Lightroom well enough, and the current 9.7 version would be fine. The pro iPads would be faster and have pressure sensitive screens, but if I upgrade my own iPad I wouldn't spend the extra money on them.

One question in my mind is when the current iPad is due to be replaced. They seem to go in steps, new processor one year, then a bit of an upgrade. I think we're at that second stage now with the version 9 processor. But someone more familiar with iPad models might be able to enlighten us!

John


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 17, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> One question in my mind is when the current iPad is due to be replaced. They seem to go in steps, new processor one year, then a bit of an upgrade. I think we're at that second stage now with the version 9 processor. But someone more familiar with iPad models might be able to enlighten us!
> 
> John


I believe that the 2018 iPad 9.7 has an upgraded A10 Fusion processor, replacing the A9 Fusion in the 207 model.

--Ken


----------



## MarkoH (Jan 19, 2019)

My iPad Air 2 (2015) works well with RAW. But I just do light editing.


----------

